# Guess What?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, with the fun happening with mom's dog, something weird happened. I offered to let go of my Glock fund again, this time to help pay for the dog's treatment. Mom denied my offer rather strongly, stating I'd been saving and re-saving for too long... and today was the day to let it go for what it was meant for. She actually pushed me out the door.

I am officially lost to the dark side.



















Picked up my first Glock. Got the 21SF. Nothing fancy, just standard sights and all. But I've decided I am not leaving it factory like I've done with the rest of my guns. It'll be some time doing what I want (especially considering I had forgotten to set aside some money for ammo, can I get a collective DUH?!) but I want to put on the extended slide release, some fiber optic sights with tritium included, and maybe next year my birthday gift to myself will be a light for that rail.

So, lots of firsts here: first Glock, first .45, first plastic gun, first striker fired gun, first gun with a rail. I'm happy. Thanks for pushing me out the door to go get it finally, mom!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dear lady go see your doctor you need some pills. Just fun'n with ya. Your know your going to make Mike happy for sure. I my self want try one out some day if I can ever get by the revolvers. Good luck with it and we need more pictures and a good range report.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Tell me about it, I almost lost the Glock fund on two gorgeous little revolvers that came in for the used case this past week. But I just kept chanting my mantra "Glock comes first!" LOL!

Can't wait to bring it to work this week. I have more than a few co-workers who will need to be revived when they see the Sig Girl come in with a shiny new Glock. :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Did they look like these two. I went to the gun in Orlando to get a Rami or Glock. I was there five mintues and some guy had these. I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That's a real nice looking toy/tool. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have my plastic fantastic's.

:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Did they look like these two. I went to the gun in Orlando to get a Rami or Glock. I was there five mintues and some guy had these. I couldn't pass them up.


Well, the one I really wanted was a model 10 with white grips (original grips came along in a baggy). I don't remember what the other one was, but it had a 4" barrel, so it was bigger than those two above.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> That's a real nice looking toy/tool. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have my plastic fantastic's.
> 
> :smt1099


I have a feeling I will. I enjoyed the regular 21 on the rental side, but I can't hold it too well. So I assume this one will be wonderful.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Grinning*

SuckLead; and the Baldy: you folk had an extended weekend:smt023 Mine worked out about the same:smt033 and we 'three' :mrgreen:
Don't let your teeth get sucked in with the "grin" that wont stop. 
Both of you need to follow up with the 'bangin' experiences:smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

neophyte said:


> SuckLead; and the Baldy: you folk had an extended weekend:smt023 Mine worked out about the same:smt033 and we 'three' :mrgreen:
> Don't let your teeth get sucked in with the "grin" that wont stop.
> Both of you need to follow up with the 'bangin' experiences:smt033


I didn't. LOL! I worked all weekend, my job is naturally closed on Monday anyway, and I just happened to have today off, too.

Which works out well because I can go to the match tonight and give this poor gun a trial by fire. Had an amazing realization this morning. My Sig and my Glock can apparently share that one Galco holster. I have no mag pouches for that match, but I'm using my "I've got a gun" vest to hold the mags until next payday. And I may be able to carry at work.

So I'll have a range report tonight!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It performed well, although I did not. LOL! :smt076

It doesn't really fit in that holster. LOL! I really did a number on my time tonight at the match. It was a real pain getting it out of that holster, and after the first match I had to uncant the holster, which I'm not used to, because I wasn't grabbing the gun right. So the gun ended up in my armpit. I had better time at my first match with my revolver. So that was a sad state of affairs, that was. Blew my first stage all to hell, I probably just should have gone home and practiced instead of continuing on, but I kept at it anyway. 

I have to put the Sig away for a while if I want to master this gun. Realized that pronto. The first time I pulled it from the holster, I grabbed it the way I would grab my Sig, which is fine for the Sig but puts my hand in the wrong place on the Glock. So I'm going back to basics and practicing drawing from the holster again as well as accuaring my target. And the fine men at the match who all have Glocks gave me some things to try and practice to improve with handling it and getting out of Sig mode.

The gun did wonderful. Went bang every time, that's for sure. Easy to line up the sights. I just need to get it a proper holster all its own, practice drawing, practice shooting it a bit, and get used to the round itself. The first time I pulled the trigger I hit dead center but it took me a second to regroup my brain so my second shot went way high and earned me a penalty. I also have to spend some quality time with it on my hip. After five years of having either that Sig or that big old revolver on my hip weighing my belt down almost daily it feels way bizarre to have that Glock on my hip. I have entered a whole new world apparently


----------

